

Show HN: My first venture at design -- I redesigned the Unicomp logo - kunai
http://i.imgur.com/VqpQWB8.png

======
sfrechtling
Wow, that is quite simple and clean for a first time design.

The only thing I might add is that the kerning between the "c" and the "o"
just seems a little off.

~~~
devilshaircut
I was going to say the exact same thing about the kerning. Good eye.

------
kmlymi
Reminds me of [http://www.corebizcentres.com/](http://www.corebizcentres.com/)

It's clean, but I just don't find it very memorable, or unique.

